
Live-Tweeting the Police Scanner: A Defense by Wayne Chang of Crashlytics - smit
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2013/04/22/live-tweeting-the-police-scanner-a-defense-by-wayne-chang-of-crashlytics/
======
FireBeyond
Err, there's not exactly much of a defense:

"I decided to keep going but without sharing location information. But hater's
gonna hate, right?"

You might think this sounds snarky, or is a sarcastic summation - but if you
read the (very brief) article, this is actually the sum total of the defense
provided.

